# الأسرار الكامله لتشغل بيتك بطاحونه هواء تصنعها بنفسك



## Eng lfc (1 يونيو 2011)

اليوم أقدم لكم موضوع شيق وعملي وسهل التنفيذ ويوفر كثيرا من أموالنا الضائعه عل ألاف الكيلو واتات التي نستهلكها وندفع ثمنها لشركات الكهرباء وفي هذا الموضوع سوف أضع بين أيديكم وثيقه تشرح بالتفصيل كيفيه صنع طاحونه هواء تعمل كمولده للكهرباء ويصل متوسط أنتاج هذه الطاحونه الي ما يقارب من 5 كيلوات ويمكن الزياده بزياده عدد وحدات الأنتاج والفكره تعتمد علي علي عمل وحده طاحونه هوائيه متوسطه الحجم توضع بفناء المنزل او أعلي البناء وتعمل بطاقه الرياح والتي تدير زعانف الطاحونه التي تدير بدورها مولده مكونه من قلب دوار به مغانط ثابته مرتبه كما هو مبين بالوثيقه وهذه المغانط تعمل علي حث ملفات ملفوفه بالتعامد علي أتجاه الفيض المغناطيسي فينتج تيار كهربي ويأخذ هذا التيار ليشحن بطاريه شحن من النوع المخصص لطواحين الهواء أو الطاقه الشمسيه والتيار المأخوذ من البطاريه يوجه لأنفرتر بقدره 5000 وات يقوم بتحويل الخرج من البطاريه من 12 فولت مستمر الي 110 أو 220 فولت متردد لتشغيل الأجهزه الكهربائيه بالمنزل لنكون قد حصلنا علي كهرباء نظيفه مجانيه لا تلوث البيئه ولا تكلفنا الا ثمن مكونات المشروع التي ستغطي نفقه نفسها 
والشرح الكامل للمشروع تجدونه بالوثيقه

http://eltaqaelmotagadeda.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-post_31.html

​


----------



## ابن الراشدية (2 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع


----------



## essam marei (3 يونيو 2011)

*مشكووووووووور *


----------



## AL-Shahba (10 يونيو 2011)

اقل ما يقال لك....شكرا

ولكن المتابعة لا تعمل فى الرابط


----------



## safa aldin (24 يونيو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل و شكرررررررررررررررررراً


----------



## عباس احمد الشمري (24 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور لكن الرابط لايعمل


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

اقل ما يقال لك....شكرا


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------

